#ubuntu-dk 2011-10-17
<Ubuntubruger1> hey
<Ubuntubruger1> hej jeg skal installere en webserver på min gamle bærbar
<Ubuntubruger1> er det så linux server jeg skal installere af styresystem?
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger1: det er helt klart en mulighed
<Ubuntubruger1> hvor da er udelukkende linux server på?
<Ubuntubruger1> den skal bruges til nogle php & sql hjemmesider har en 20 mbit forbindelse
<Ubuntubruger1> jeg har en fast ip ville jeg tro
<Ubuntubruger1> kan nogle af jer tjekke det : 91.100.98.12 ?
<cromag> tjekke hvad ?
<Ubuntubruger1> jeg ved ikke om det er en fast ip
<cromag> det ved jeg heller ikke.
<Ubuntubruger1> har fundet ud af jeg ikke har fast ip
<Ubuntubruger1> kan jeg opsætte en webserver stadigvæk ?
<cromag> så må du se på noget dyndns f.eks
<cromag> sagtens
<Ubuntubruger1> perfekt du gør mig glad :-)
<Ubuntubruger1> får at vide at du kan ikke så længe du har ikke har en "offentlig IP"
<Ubuntubruger1> kan det passe +
<Ubuntubruger1> ?
<Ubuntubruger1> jeg kører fra en bolig afdeling
<Ubuntubruger1> bolig blok kan man kalde det
<[dmp]> hvis du har ip'en 91.100.98.12, saa er der gode chancer for at det burde virke fint :)
<stix> Ubuntubruger1: det kan du sagtens, men du skal kunne route eksempelvis port 80 ind til din linux-server
<stix> med mindre din server får ip'en 91.100.98.12
<Ubuntubruger1> okay så hvad gør jeg?
<Ubuntubruger1> er i sikre på det er muligt
<Ubuntubruger1> hvorfor hasr jeg gode chancer ?
<stix> du må snakke med den netværks/internet-ansvarlige og høre om han kan route port 80 ind til din nye linux servers interne IP
<stix> eller høre ham om du skal give din linux-server en ekstern IP
<Ubuntubruger1> Kan jeg ikke gøre det selv via ruteren
<stix> hvis din router han en offentlig ip, så jo
<Ubuntubruger1> SÃ¥ da ingen problemer vel jo :-) ?
<stix> næe :)
<Ubuntubruger1> Kan jeg connecte serveren udenfra ?
<stix> men du lyder ikke som om du ved så meget om dit netværk
<Ubuntubruger1> ligesom det da er hele formålet...
<Ubuntubruger1> nej ikke så meget, det er første gang jeg skal til at rode med servere.
<stix> Ubuntubruger1: du skal, for tredje gang, route port 80 til serverens lokale ip
<Ubuntubruger1> stix, jeg tænkte mere på når jeg skal connecte min server udenfra et sted i verden, kan jeg det ?
<Ubuntubruger1> Ved ikke om jeg lyder helt dum
<Ubuntubruger1> Så må du beklage...
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger1: Da vi ikke kender dit/boligforeningens setup, er det svaert at vide om det kan lade sig goere eller ej
<Ubuntubruger1> drift.fascom.dk/fastip
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger1: Men jeg tror det kan lade sig goere - har da set andre ppaa arrownet som har gjort det. Men om det er alle der kan det, aner jeg ikke
<Ubuntubruger1> vi kører hos facvom
<Ubuntubruger1> fascom  & arrownet
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger1: Ok.
<Ubuntubruger1> drift.fascom.dk/fastip
<Ubuntubruger4> Hey alle sammen. ;-)
<Ubuntubruger1> hey
<Ubuntubruger4> Jeg har lige installeret ubuntu 10.11,  men det går i stå med "bootningen" ved stopping userspace bootsplash.. Nogen der kan svare på hvad der er galt. KH Evan
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger1: jeg kan ikke se den hjemmeside. Den haenger bare - saa det kan vaere at man skal vaere kunde hos dem, foer man kan se det
<Ubuntubruger1> dmp se lige vores priser da står noget her : http://antenneforeningenbrondby.dk/Om%20foreningen/~/media/Files/prisblad_08082011_web.ashx
<Ubuntubruger1> det er vel denne jeg skal opkøbe : http://antenneforeningenbrondby.dk/Om%20foreningen/~/media/Files/prisblad_08082011_web.ashx ?
<Ubuntubruger1> how forkert link det sidste : Offentlig IP-adresse, oprettelse (engangsudgift)  . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 150,00
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger1: Det lyder standsynligt. Men snak med din udbyder om det, de maa vide det (men det virker saa ogsaa til, at det sagents kan lade sig goere)
<Ubuntubruger1> Jamen så fik jeg ringet ind
<Ubuntubruger1> Han fortalte at det havde han ikke styr på..
<Ubuntubruger1> Er da nogle der har mulighed for at se det via teameiwer med åbning af port 80
<Ubuntubruger1> jeg har exaamp kørende  så det kan hurtig testes.
<Ubuntubruger1> Hey, er da nogle da ville åbne port 80 for mig via teamwiewer?
<jarlen> Hvordan fungerer teamviewer hvis du ikke kan åbne porte?
<cromag> vpn
<cromag> eller, et vpn lignende værktøj
<cromag> du kan komme ind så længe du kan komme ud
<jarlen> ok, det lyder underligt
<cromag> but it works :)
<jarlen> hvorfor bruger de så ikke samme teknik til webservere? :P
<cromag> ;)
<ThomasDK> Hej, jeg har slettet nogle filer, men i filezilla ligger de der stadig dog med en "~" efterfølgende. Hvordan får jeg slettet dem helt?
<[dmp]> ThomasDK: jeg vil tro at du bare kan slette dem - det er nok bare nogle backup/tmp filer - men ganske alm filer (kender ikke FileZilla)
<ThomasDK> Nej, jeg har downloadet fra min ftp. slettet nogle filer og vil uploade igen. Men selvom jeg har tømt papirkurven så viser filezilla de slettede fielr
<ThomasDK> filezilla er et ftp program
<[dmp]> saa langt er jeg med :)
<[dmp]> ThomasDK: de ~ filer, er de paa din ftp eller lokalt?
<ThomasDK> ahh det er "sikkerhedskopi filer....
<[dmp]> nemlig
<ThomasDK> øvs hvordan sletter jeg alle dem på engang?
<[dmp]> ThomasDK: er de paa din ftpserver?
<ThomasDK> nej lokalt
<ThomasDK> men i nogel komplicerede hiakrier
<[dmp]> ThomasDK: hvor fjerm er du til gnome-console'n?
<ThomasDK> den er super dupper
<[dmp]> ThomasDK: for saa kan du skrive noget i stil med; find startmappe -name "*~"
<[dmp]> hvor startmappen aendres til noget fornuftigt
<[dmp]> ThomasDK: finder den de filer, som du gerne vil have slettet? (og kun de filer)
<ThomasDK> jeps så er det vel bare rm istedet for find
<ThomasDK> eller mv
<ThomasDK> sjovt at nautlius ikke kunne søge efter *~
<[dmp]> ThomasDK: find startmappe -name "*~" -exec rm {} \;
<[dmp]> ThomasDK: men pas for gud skyld paa
<[dmp]> du kan ogsaa goere noget andet
<[dmp]> ThomasDK: find startmappe -name "*~" -exec echo rm {} \;
<ThomasDK> hvilken er best
<[dmp]> ThomasDK: den nederste goer ikke ngoet, den skriver: rm filnavn en masse gange i terminalen
<[dmp]> saa kan du selv udfoere dem manuelt
<[dmp]> ThomasDK: hvis det gav mening :)
<ThomasDK> ikke manulet der er 236 filer
<[dmp]> find startmappe -name "*~"
<ThomasDK> så det fixed
<[dmp]> koer den.. og tjek at alle filer er nogle du vil have slettet
<[dmp]> ah :)
<ThomasDK> de er slettet som de skal
<[dmp]> fint :)
<[dmp]> det er bare saa aergerligt hvis folk faar slettet for meget
<ThomasDK> jam en det kan næsten ikke gå mere galt idag.
<[dmp]> :)
<ThomasDK> fandt tidligere idag ud af at mine websider er blevet hacket.
<ThomasDK> dvs alle index.php, install.php info.php er blevet ændret
<ThomasDK> 236 filer
<ThomasDK> og deter kun det ene website
<[dmp]> argh
<[dmp]> ThomasDK: ved du hvordan de har faaet mulighed for at goere det?
<ThomasDK> tror der er mange måder. men det cms jeg brugte var kun v.2.70 hvor det nyeste 2.82
<ThomasDK> det kan også være en addon eller bare et dårligt kodeord
<ThomasDK> men de havde integreret en eller anden "proxy" i hver php fil
<[dmp]> ThomasDK: ah okay. det er bare med at vaere varmsom - at de ikke har installeret en bagdoer
<ThomasDK> Ham som fandt det har lavet et lille php script der kigger alle filerne igennem så det vil jeg køre når det hele er uploadet igen
<ThomasDK> og det script fandt intet, hvor det før fandt alle sikkerhedskopierne, så det er jo super
<[dmp]> ThomasDK: roger. Er det din egen server, eller hos et firma?
<ThomasDK> Det er hos et firma
<Ubuntubruger6> Hello ?
<Ubuntubruger6> Somebody there ?
<Ubuntubruger6> Er der nogle tilstede ?
#ubuntu-dk 2011-10-19
<bente> "?spørgsmål"  hej jeg kunne godt tænke mig at få lidt hjælp til at kunne bruge min net bank fuldt ud på chrome browser. pt virker firefox fuldt ud men er  ret glad for chrome der for...! har ringet til danskebank der siger der skal være java sun og ikke java oracle...  er der nogen der har kendskab til hvordan man løser dette problem. mvh bente.
#ubuntu-dk 2011-10-21
<mchro> awesome spam til ubuntu-dk listen: "Hi, please let me know if you are in dog product business. Best regards, Jeff Wu"
<Ubuntubruger7> ?spørgsmål Jeg har downloadet Ubuntu, men jeg er en smule i tvivl om hvordan jeg installerer det, er det så simpelt at jeg smider filen på en usb, formaterer hardisken og starter masken op med boost  fra usb drevet og så kører det hele af sig selv?
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger7: du burde bare kunne smide det på en usb disk eller cd, så skal den nok selv hjælpe dig med formattering og opdeling af harddisk under installationen
<Ubuntubruger7> Det lyder intet mindre end fantastisk. Jeg glæder mig til at blive fri af Microsoft og få et stabilt system. Tak for hjælpen og god weekend
#ubuntu-dk 2011-10-22
<nikolaj_basher> ?spørgsmål er der et alternativ til kill da den ikke altid lukker en given process ned
<[dmp]> nikolaj_basher: kill -9
<nikolaj_basher> tak ;-)
<nikolaj_basher> [dmp], det virker, det er selvfølgelig fordi den beder kernel og at lukke programmet ned :-)
<[dmp]> :)
#ubuntu-dk 2011-10-23
<Ubuntubruger3> Hey i chatten
<Ubuntubruger3> ? er der en venlig sjæl der kan fortælle mig hvordan jeg skifter fra vga til hdmi ubuntu 10.04 :-)
<Ubuntubruger3> har en asus eeebox hvis det gør nogen forskel
<Ubuntubruger3> ? er der en venlig sjæl der kan fortælle mig hvordan jeg skifter fra vga til hdmi ubuntu 10.04 :-)
 * [dmp] troede ikke at det skulle slaas til, men at der signal hvis man satte et stik i
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger3: Du kan proeve paa forummet (http://www.ubuntudanmark.dk)
<Ubuntubruger3> Har bare sort skærm på hdmi udgangen
<Ubuntubruger3> ?spørgsmål kan ikke få billed på hdmi ubuntu 10.04
<kasperd> Er her nogen som ved hvordan et script kan sikre sig at det får samme output uanset hvilken version af uniq der anvendes?
<kasperd> Jeg har et script der piper nogen data gennem "sort | uniq -c | cut -f2-"
<kasperd> Men det virker kun på ældre versioner af uniq.
<kasperd> Nyere distributioner formatterer uniq outputtet anderledes, så det ikke virker.
<kasperd> Hmm: uniq -c | sed -e 's/^\( *[1-9][0-9]*\) /\1\t/' hjælper, men kønt er det ikke.
<[dmp]> kasperd: kan du ikke bruge sort -u ?
<kasperd> dmp: Ah, jeg glemte lige hvad det var jeg helt præcist havde skrevet. Jeg havde "sort | uniq -c | sort -n | cut -f2-" i mit script.
<kasperd> Ellers havde du haft ret i at jeg bare kunne have brugt sort -u.
#ubuntu-dk 2012-10-15
<Nece228> Hello there
<Nece228> Yesterday i immigrated to denmark, today was my first day at work
<Nece228> How much usually young man gets dkk per hour working on unqalified job without experience?
<Nece228> Anyone?
<Nece228> (In case you wondered this is very important for me)
<jarlen> I believe the normal 'minimum' salary is between 90-100DKK per hour
<jarlen> before taxes
<jarlen> But I don't think there's any laws about it
<Nece228> Yes i should get 74 dkk
<Nece228> But since employment company are hogs i get 60dkk per hour before taxes
<jarlen> that's not much
<Nece228> Yeah
<Nece228> I would like to find direct job but i dont know where to start
<jarlen> depends on what you want to do
<Nece228> Well i dont know danish language
<jarlen> some super markets have standard applications you can pick up
<Nece228> Also how much it will cost to rent one room?
<Nece228> I currently pay 1550dkk per month
<jarlen> depends on where you live, I guess
<Nece228> How about a decent city full of jobs?
<Nece228> I live in storvode
<Nece228> Small town
<lars_t_h> Nece228, every is more expensive in Denmark, i pay approx 3200 DKK - Boligsikring 530 DKK = 2670 DKK, 52 sq meters, in a village on Funen
<jarlen> 1550 sounds pretty cheap
<jarlen> don't know what storvode is, though
<Nece228> Yeah i guess so
<Nece228> Storvorde*
<Nece228> Im a bit sceptical about my current job in carrot factory, its like usual immigrant slavery
<Nece228> People working are almost all immigrants, and they said they worked from 06:00 to 00:00
<Nece228> Today i worked eight and jalf hours but they said thats because there are no work left today
<Nece228> *half
<Nece228> But my brother who also works here said he almost fell off 6 metres height to the ground because of boss mistake
<Nece228> You can seriously injure yourself
<lars_t_h> Nece228, make sure you get all the money for your work, i you don't contact 3F - unions are stronger in Denmark than in most other countries
<lars_t_h> *s/i you/if you
<Nece228> I will dig into that thanks
<lars_t_h> Nece228, about carrot factory: i think you have the job that most danes would not like to have
<Nece228> Yes all the people working at factory are polish, russians, lithuanians, ukraine etc
<lars_t_h> Nece, http://forsiden.3f.dk/apps/pbcs.dll/artikkel?Dato=20070904&Kategori=ENGLISH&Lopenr=70904022&Ref=AR&profile=2725
<jarlen> that sounds like my office :P
<jarlen> the nationalities, that is
<lars_t_h> Nece228, or http://3f.dk and choose english (in the top)
<Nece228> Ok thanks in looking at it
<lars_t_h> Nece228, i found a phone number you can use (24h): 70 300 300, if you need to phone denmark first the numer is +45 70 300 300
<Nece228> Cool thanks
<Nece228> You know im very thankful for your help
<Nece228> What is good place to see job offers?
<Nece228> I looked internet sites but havent found decent ones
<Nece228> Damn if only i would find pre junior web developer job
<jarlen> it-jobbank, twitter and linkedin is my most used for it jobs
<Nece228> Can i ask question relating to web developing?
<jarlen> what is "pre junior"?
<jarlen> here?
<Nece228> Ok i guees i can
<jarlen> we prefer to keep this channel free for Ubuntu only talks
<jarlen> We user #ubuntu-dk-snak for anything else
<jarlen> we have a handfull of web developers chilling in there at odd times, so feel free to ask in there
<jarlen> but I think we've used this place for the wrong topic for long enough
<Nece228> http://nece228.mazternet.ru/files/shop/
<Nece228> Im not sure if thia is worth to get a job
<jarlen> please move to #ubuntu-dk-snak if it's not directly related to Ubuntu
<Nece228> Ok havent seen this channel, sorry
#ubuntu-dk 2012-10-16
<Ubuntubruger2> hi
<Ubuntubruger2> any of the ubuntu loco admins in here?
<jarlen> loco admins?
<jarlen> I think you would get better result if you just ask what you actually need.
#ubuntu-dk 2012-10-17
<OZ3TL> hmmm er vist forlænge siden jeg har været her for mit nick er ikke registret mere
<OZ3TL> ?spørgsmål jeg roder lidt med min feisty ja den er gammel men skal have alle filer og biblioteker under en bruger ændret fra root som ejer / bruger en nem måde i terminal efterlyses
<OZ3TL> ?spørgsmål jeg roder lidt med min feisty ja den er gammel men skal have alle filer og biblioteker under en bruger ændret fra root som ejer / bruger en nem måde i terminal efterlyses
<OZ3TL> ?spørgsmål jeg roder lidt med min feisty ja den er gammel men skal have alle filer og biblioteker under en bruger ændret fra root som ejer / bruger en nem måde i terminal efterlyses
<pixiarvai> http://www.freedomnotbeer.dk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=56&Itemid=64#chmod%20-%20med%20bogstaver
<OZ3TL> pixiarvai, blev lidt klogere men ikke helt på hvad jeg skal bruge for har oprettet en ny bruger og kopieret en del over der skal alle helst på engang ejer og gruppe have fuldt læse skrive ret så læser det som en chown der skal bruges er det korrekt ?
<pixiarvai> jeg er lige i gang med en gruppeopgave, så jeg har desværre ikke tid
<OZ3TL> øv bøv
<nece228> Hi, what was that offtopic channel?
<OZ3TL> nece228, the offtopic is #ubuntu-dk-snak
<nece228> Ah, thank you
<OZ3TL> np
#ubuntu-dk 2012-10-18
<cgtdk> Er der nogen der har prøvet 12.10 endnu, og evt. kan besvare om den volder problemer?
#ubuntu-dk 2012-10-19
<bobweaver> Hej allesammen og først vil jeg gerne sige, at jeg håber, at google translate virker godt for dette. Jeg kommer til Danmark for at UDS og jeg ser der er der gratis cykler leveres af byen på someof de hjemmesider jeg har besøgt. Jeg her spørger, hvor meget af det er sandt? og hvordan man kan fortælle, hvad cykler du kan bruge til gratis og hvad dem, du ikke kan. Tak for din tid, og jeg håber, at dette er de
<bobweaver> t rette sprog. Beklager, hvis det ikke er.
<bobweaver> Kinda udkig efter, hvordan transport fungerer i Danmark. Jeg kan se, at der er mange cykler og også offentlige transit, men jeg elsker ridning cykler, så det ville være dejligt. Hvis ikke fri, jeg kunne leje, hvis du har alle forslag
<bobweaver> tak for din tid :)
<bobweaver> and again sorry if this is wrong language. don't know if I should use Danish or Dutch .
 * bobweaver is stupid American 
<pixiarvai> Danish is correct
<bobweaver> thanks pixiarvai
<pixiarvai> i think there is a depositum on the bikes
<bobweaver> ahh v.cool
<bobweaver> ahh meget cool *
<pixiarvai> deposit ;)
<pixiarvai> City Bike in Copenhagen has gradually been around for some years and it has proven to be a huge success. Especially tourists and visitors to the city enjoy that against a deposit of 20 kr (which of course you get back when you return the bike again) free of charge can borrow a bike.
<pixiarvai> http://www.gratis-ting.dk/ny/nyheder/vis.php?id=4536
<pixiarvai> http://www.bycyklen.dk/dansk/bycyklenogkbenhavn.aspx
<pixiarvai> 20kr ~ 4$
<bobweaver> pixiarvai,  you are life safer and just straight up cool sauce. Going to be at UDS or in Copenhagen ?
<bobweaver> I can buy you beer for info ?
<pixiarvai> hehe
<pixiarvai> UDS?
<bobweaver> Ubuntu developers summint
<bobweaver> summit *
<pixiarvai> ahh ok
<pixiarvai> no i'm not going to UDS
<bobweaver> This is me http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KMgQpS8F6_o
<bobweaver> I will be there that is why I ask questions about bikes
<bobweaver> it is free for people that just want to show up. (I think )
<bobweaver> can I get around with english in demark? Like I did in norway ? people use english there ?
<pixiarvai> yes, most poeble here can speak a little bit og english (gramma is another story heh)
#ubuntu-dk 2012-10-20
<pinnerup> Whee, nu med ny Ubuntu!
<pinnerup> Er der nogen af jer der ved, om man kan bruge en .deb-fil lavet til precise, når nu man kører quantal?
<MikeDK> pinnerup, plejer man godt at kunne på tidligere versioner
#ubuntu-dk 2013-10-15
<larsmw> Hej
<larsmw> I forlængelse af Søren Bredlunds oplæg på mailing-listen ubuntu-dk angående fejring af 13.10, så har jeg oprettet følgende facebook side hvor der kan postes information om arrangementer i den anledning : https://www.facebook.com/ubuntu1310dk
#ubuntu-dk 2013-10-17
<Simooon> halløj, er der nogle der ved hvilket klokslet ubuntu 13.10 udkommer?
<cgt> Simooon: det burde være i dag
<cgt> jf. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseSchedule
<cgt> http://releases.ubuntu.com/saucy/
<cgt> her er ISO'erne, men hovedsiden linker stadig til 13.04
<cgt> Topic for #ubuntu-release-party is "Welcome to the Release Party | No, it's not out yet | No, we don't have a set time for release | Any ISO images you find are not guaranteed to be final until announced by the release manager"
<Simooon> cgt, mente mere hvilket klokkeslæt, men det er der angiveligt ingen informationer om, andet end når de er klar, så det er nok bare eftermiddag i USA vil jeg tro
<Simooon> sidder og spammer botten på #ubuntu-release-party :-P
<Simooon> med !isitout
<cgt> :)
<Simooon> Har lige købt en ny comp, og håber lidt at grafikkortdriverene er med som standard i det nye release, det er det nemlig ikke i 13.04
<cgt> hvilket kort?
<Simooon> gtx 780m
<Simooon> men om ikke andet, så er det samme kort som der er i system76 bonobo extreme, så kan nok evt finde noget gennem dem
<Simooon> bare nemmere når det virker uden bøvl :-P
<decibyte> SÅ!
<Simooon> Woohoo
<Nebulus> Godaften herinde. Nogen som har opdateret Ubuntu endnu?
<cgt> Jeg plejer at vente lidt. Jeg synes, at der ofte er problemer det første stykke tid.
<Nebulus> Også derfor jeg spørger... "tør" ikke trykke på knappen endnu.
<Nebulus> cgt, så er min primære maskine opdateret. Alt virker som det skal og gik smertefrit :)
<Ubuntubruger0> Nogen på?
#ubuntu-dk 2013-10-18
<nickoe> Simooon: !
<Simooon> hi
<Simooon> Halløj, er der nogen der ved hvordan man får et gtx 780m kort til at virke?
<Simooon> når jeg installerer nvidia-319 driveren, som skulle være den korrekte, og logger ind efter genstart er der ikke noget unity, men bare sort skærm med en musemarkør
<nickoe> ak da, han skulle bare instaler ebumblebee
<nickoe> *bumblebee
#ubuntu-dk 2013-10-20
<Ubuntubruger5> ?Hvordan tilkobles touch keyboard har installeret Onboard, det eneste program der kom frem via ubuntu software center. Ønsker at bruge touch således min acer iconia w500 kan kan benyttes so udviiket og uden keyboard. På forhånd tak.  Klaus
<Ubuntubruger5_> ?Hvordan enables touch tastatur?
#ubuntu-dk 2014-10-14
<lars_t_h> hej snigepige - log time, no see :)
<lars_t_h> *long
<lars_t_h> hedder det
<snigepige> yup :) lars_t_h
#ubuntu-dk 2014-10-15
<Ubuntubruger8> hejsa er lidt grøn på ubuntu.... ha en gammel acer aspire med xp som jeg gerne vil lægge ubunte på.... har downloadet det og pakket det ud hvad er næste step
<jarlen_> Du downloader iso'en og brænder den ud som en CD eller smider den på en USB-stick, alt efter hvad du gerne vil installere fra
<Ubuntubruger8> det skal nok en usb da der er ikke dis drev på den
<jarlen_> Så skal du nok have fat i noget software såsom unetbootin der kan smide isoen over på din USB-stick
<Ubuntubruger8> ..... det er gjort....så genstarter jeg pc og skal ind i setup "f2" men kommer ikke ind da der er password på, så kan man få den til at boote fra usb ved start up ?
<jarlen_> Du skal ændre din boot rækkefølge så maskinen prøver at boote fra USB før HD
<jarlen_> Det kan du nok ikke uden adgang til BIOS setup'
<Ubuntubruger8> ok,m hvadgør jeg så ?
<jarlen_> får fat i passwordet
<Ubuntubruger8> det er en gl pc som jeg har overtaget fra min søster som har fået den af en af mine fars gamle arb kollegaer, så det blir sku svært.... hmmmm det blir lidt op af bakke kan se , jeg må holde ud lidt endnu med xp..
<jarlen_> Ja, så er det nok et password sat af virksomheden
<Ubuntubruger8> tak
<jarlen_> np
#ubuntu-dk 2014-10-18
<Ubuntubruger0> nick ole_oz6oh
<Ubuntubruger0> nick ole_oz6oh
<ole_oz6oh> er det hele ikke lavet HELT om ??
<Ubuntubruger4> ni ole_oz7t
<Ubuntubruger4> NICK ole_OZ7T
<Ubuntubruger4> nick ole_oz7t
<Ubuntubruger4> ni
<Ubuntubruger4> help
#ubuntu-dk 2014-10-19
<Ubuntubruger1> ?spørgsmål. Hvordan fjerner jeg ubuntu 14.04 igen - har fortrudt
<rlindsga1rd> du kan installere et andet os oven i din partition
<rlindsga1rd> eller er formålet at downgrade til en tidligere version af ubuntu?
<Ubuntubruger1> Jeg vil blot slette ubuntu (helt) og vende tilbage til win 7
<rlindsga1rd> ?spørgsmål: hvor fanden ligger ca-bundle.crt?
<rlindsga1rd> eller tilsvarende
<rlindsga1rd> nvm, fandt den
<Blueeyez> hej rlindsga1rd :-)
<Blueeyez> rlindsga1rd #ubuntu-dk-snak
#ubuntu-dk 2015-10-17
<Ubuntubruger8> ?spørgsmål? Nogen som kan rådgive mig lidt, vedr. ubuntu - boot via USB?
#ubuntu-dk 2015-10-18
<Ubuntubruger0> hej. Jeg har et problem med min ubuntu helt gammel men jeg glemmt kode ord, hvordan kan jeg låse den op så jeg kan downloade nyste version
<Ubuntubruger0> *jeg har glemt kodeord
<Ubuntubruger0> cd har jeg tabt med flyttning
<Ubuntubruger9> Halløj nogle her som kan hjælpe mig med min domain controler ?
<Ubuntubruger9> Den er installeret korrekt (Går jeg ud fra) men når jeg med min Win7 prøver at logge på domainet så siger den jeg ikke kan komme på
#ubuntu-dk 2016-10-23
<Klaus_Rasmussen> hej
<Ubuntubruger2> list
<Ubuntubruger2> join
<Ubuntubruger2> join?
<Ubuntubruger2> ?
<Ubuntubruger2> hhelp
<Ubuntubruger2> help
#ubuntu-dk 2017-10-20
<scootergrisen> Hvor finder jeg/oversætter jeg denne streng fra ubuntu installeren? "Install third-party softwarea for graphics and Wi-Fi hardware, MP3 and other media"
#ubuntu-dk 2017-10-21
<scootergrisen> Nogen der oversætter Ubuntu? Eller hvor skriver de?
